# 24 or 26inch for an Urban / Park / PT / DJ - x post AZ thread



## MattyBoyR6 (Sep 18, 2004)

I've started taking my hardtail DJ bike to the Pump Track and bike parks more & more and found I don't care for the High Rollers I have on it for concrete work. So in shopping for new street tread that is PT friendly I began to wonder if I should put 24's on it. Right now I have an extra set of 26" wheels in need of a new rim and some spokes that I would put the tires on, so I can switch back & forth as needed. Or I can buy a set of 24" wheels & tires. The bike frame can go either 24 or 26. What if any advantages would there be to going 24" over the 26" for park, urban and PT? Or should I just go the cheaper 26" rout

Thanks
X-post in AZ thread but not too much luck there


----------



## cmc4130 (Jan 30, 2008)

What bike is it ? How tall are you ?


----------



## MattyBoyR6 (Sep 18, 2004)

Addict cycles and I'm 5'11 .


----------



## cmc4130 (Jan 30, 2008)

MattyBoyR6 said:


> Addict cycles and I'm 5'11 .


i'm thinking you might wanna stick with 26"s. the reason i asked is because some of my friends who are shorter really dig 24"s as far as manualing--they are able to get behind the balance point a little better. at 6'1", i don't have a problem with street tricks like manuals and manual to 180 etc etc on 26"s. but 24"s does make it snappier. even though the chainstay length is the same, the smaller wheel is easier to pull up on. however since you're 5'11" that's probably not an issue. plus it looks like your Addict may already have a short back end. i think the consensus is that 24"s are best for 24"-specific bikes, like the Union Street Molly Maguire, Blackmarket Contraband, Tonic Fall Guy, Superco Satellite, etc. etc. otherwise you're just lowering your bike and not really getting the benefits of a shorter back end which a smaller wheel allows for.

scroll through this thread: 24 inches of love - Ridemonkey.com and you can see the evolution of people running 24"s on 26" bikes versus the development of 24" specific bikes.

the other thread to scroll through is the 24" Street thread on pinkbike: The 24" Street Thread - Pinkbike.com Forum

does your Addict look like this?


----------



## MattyBoyR6 (Sep 18, 2004)

Thanks for the reply and links. I think I'll take a couple links out of the chain and shorten the rear end up.

That's the basic model. I think they only had one, but mine is black frame with a pike fork, hydro front, rim rear brakes. I picked it up about 2-3 years back on ebay from someone in CO. Sadly it looks like the company isn't making bikes anymore.


----------

